# Configurazione manuale rete Alice 7M Alice gate 2 [risolto]

## loky

Salve a tutti, sto cercando di installare gentoo linux e per farlo sto seguendo la guida ufficiale.

Il mio problema è il seguente:

prima del chroot configuro la rete attraverso il seguente comando:

```
ifconfig 192.168.1.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
```

e poi dando:

```
pppoe-setup
```

Dopo il chroot però il comando pppoe-setup non c'è più. Ho due domande:

1) Come faccio a configurare manualmente la rete?

2)Se faccio 

```
emerge ppp
```

 poi potrei usare il comando pppoe-setup? Ve lo chiedo perchè ho provato a farlo, ma mi da un numero di emerge molto elevato (144) quindi la sua installazione e lunghissima...

Ringrazio tutti anticipatamente per l'aiuto che, sono sicuro, saprete darmi.Last edited by loky on Fri Dec 26, 2008 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Dopo il chroot non ti serve rifare la connessione.

Prosegui pure con l'installazione fino alla fine (kernel & bootloader). Solo allora dovrai emergere ppp per avere il supporto ai vari ppp*. Per quanto riguarda le dipendenze "mostruose" di questo pacchetto esamina attentamente le USE flags, mi sembra di ricordare che qualcosa inerente a gtk o gnome si possa "tagliare via" per darti un albero di dipendenze più snello.

----------

## loky

 *Quote:*   

> Dopo il chroot non ti serve rifare la connessione. 
> 
> Prosegui pure con l'installazione fino alla fine (kernel & bootloader). Solo allora dovrai emergere ppp per avere il supporto ai vari ppp*.

 

Infatti è proprio a quel punto che sono arrivato...

Quindi dici che se faccio l'emerge di ppp poi potrò usare il comando pppoe-setup per configurare la rete?

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda le dipendenze "mostruose" di questo pacchetto esamina attentamente le USE flags, mi sembra di ricordare che qualcosa inerente a gtk o gnome si possa "tagliare via" per darti un albero di dipendenze più snello.

 

Riguardo le USE flags questo è quello che ho io:

```
USE="-gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 X dbus hal startup-notification  xscreensaver dvd alsa cdr"
```

L'ho impostato così perchè intendo utilizzare xfce. Devo mettere anche -gtk?

----------

## Onip

 *loky wrote:*   

> L'ho impostato così perchè intendo utilizzare xfce. Devo mettere anche -gtk?

 

Beh impostarlo per tutto il sistema è abbastanza controproducente se poi vuoi usare xfce, impostalo solo per il pacchetto che rompe

1) Individua qual è con

```
# emerge -tpv rp-pppoe
```

2) apri il file /etc/portage/package.use (se non c'è crealo pure) e mettici una riga del tipo

```
cat-egoria/pacchetto -foo -bar
```

(con le opportune sostituzioni)

p.s. sia nell'handbook sia nei vari man (portage, emerge) ci sono informazioni più dettagliate a riguardo

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Dopo il chroot non ti serve rifare la connessione.
> 
> 

 

vero.

ma naturalmente a patto di avere preconfigurato bene il chroot, come spiegato sul manuale.

come test, puoi provare un ping verso internet: ping www.google.com.

se fa cilecca, rileggi bene il manuale ed eventualmente torna a chiedere.

----------

## loky

Il risultato di 

```
# emerge -tpv rp-pppoe
```

 è:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2  USE="X" 880 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r21  USE="ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -gtk -mppe-mppc -radius" 725 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-lang/tk-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 3,286 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18  USE="-debug -threads" 3,568 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 489 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 219 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4  USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 1,540 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  36 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 225 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  37 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  67 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1  47 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  57 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10  140 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5  47 kB 

Total: 19 packages (19 new), Size of downloads: 11,955 kB
```

Cosa dovrei mettere nel file /etc/portage/package.use?

Per rispondere a cloc3, la connessione funziona bene dopo il chroot ho controllato con ping.

----------

## cloc3

 *loky wrote:*   

> Il risultato di 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -tpv rp-pppoe
> ```
> ...

 

il suggerimento mi pare determinante.

 :Smile: 

la sintassi è categoria/nome_pacchetto -useflag

----------

## loky

Scusami, ma voglio essere sicuro: questa sarebbe una riga corretta?

```
net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r21  -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -gtk -mppe-mppc -radius
```

E per la riga:

```
net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2  USE="X" 
```

cosa metto?

----------

## loky

Poi, una volta editato il file  /etc/portage/package.use, devo fare l'emerge di ppp??

----------

## cloc3

 *loky wrote:*   

> Poi, una volta editato il file  /etc/portage/package.use, devo fare l'emerge di ppp??

 

lanci il comando che hai mostrato sopra, vedi l'effetto e, se ti piace, togli il pv

----------

## cloc3

 *loky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net-dialup/rp-pppoe -X 
> ```
> ...

 

per essere sicuri, basta provare a cambiare qualcosa e vedere l'effetto.

----------

## topper_harley

Ad oggi rp-pppoe è inutile visto che ppp può gestire tranquillamente questo tipo di connessioni.

I passi da fare sono questi:

KERNEL:

```
[*] Network device support

<M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

<M> PPP support for async serial ports

<M> PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

PPP:

```
emerge -av net-dialup/ppp

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2")

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe")

username_ppp0='aliceadsl'

password_ppp0='aliceadsl'

pppd_ppp0=(

        "noauth"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "default-asyncmap"

        "ipcp-accept-remote"

        "ipcp-accept-local"

        "lcp-echo-interval 15"

        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

        "mru 1492"

        "debug"

)
```

A questo punto basta lanciare la connessione con "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start", oppure renderla automatica all'avvio con "rc-update add net.ppp0 default".

----------

## loky

Nel Kernel avevo già selezionato le opzioni di PPP, ma, attenendomi alla guida, non li avevo selezionati come moduli. Poi ho dato 

```
emerge -av net-dialup/ppp
```

 ed ho editato il file /etc/conf.d/net come mi ha detto topper, ma quando provo a dare /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 il risultato è 

```
command not found
```

Infatti nella directory /etc/init.d non c'è net.ppp0. Dove ho sbagliato? Non credo che dipenda dal fatto che non ho selezionato come moduli le opzioni di PPP....

----------

## topper_harley

 *loky wrote:*   

> Nel Kernel avevo già selezionato le opzioni di PPP, ma, attenendomi alla guida, non li avevo selezionati come moduli. Poi ho dato 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av net-dialup/ppp
> ```
> ...

 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.ppp0

```

EDIT: modificato un typo

----------

## loky

Ho creato il link simbolico dando il comando

```
ln -s ne.lo net.ppp0
```

 dalla directory /etc/init.d, ma il risultato è sempre 

```
Command not found.
```

----------

## topper_harley

 *loky wrote:*   

> Ho creato il link simbolico dando il comando
> 
> ```
> ln -s ne.lo net.ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

Perdonami, c'è un typo:

```
ln -s net.lo net.ppp0
```

----------

## loky

 *Quote:*   

> Perdonami, c'è un typo: 
> 
> ```
> ln -s net.lo net.ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

Il risultato non cambia:

```
Command not found.
```

----------

## topper_harley

 *loky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Perdonami, c'è un typo: 
> 
> ```
> ln -s net.lo net.ppp0
> ```
> ...

 

Che tu abbia un sistema senza coreutils mi sembra assurdo...

```
andrea@revolver ~ $ qfile `which ln`

sys-apps/coreutils (/bin/ln)
```

----------

## loky

 *Quote:*   

> Che tu abbia un sistema senza coreutils mi sembra assurdo... 
> 
> ```
> andrea@revolver ~ $ qfile `which ln` 
> 
> ...

 

Potresti spiegare meglio il significato di queste linee? Perchè ho provato a dare 

```
qfile `which ln`
```

ma non trova il comando qfile...

----------

## topper_harley

 *loky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Che tu abbia un sistema senza coreutils mi sembra assurdo... 
> 
> ```
> andrea@revolver ~ $ qfile `which ln` 
> 
> ...

 

Prova con 

```
emerge portage-utils && man qfile && qfile `which ln` 
```

----------

## loky

Alla fine ho risolto facendo l'emerge di rp-pppoe. DAVVERO GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI!!

----------

